# Conroe



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody been fishing on Conroe lately? I'm usually early by a few weeks but I can't wait till the bulkheads get going!


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

Thier last friday no fish on the bulkheads. will try this Saturday


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Haven't been there in several months. Is there water on the bulkheads this year?


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

"Haven't been there in several months. Is there water on the bulkheads this year?"

Plenty water in Conroe now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cool.......ought to be a fun spring!!


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*bulkheads*

What do you guys catch at the bulkheads. and where are they I am New to this area.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marty x valley boy said:


> What do you guys catch at the bulkheads. and where are they I am New to this area.


Catfish.

Bulkheads are all along the shoreline. (walls that retard erosion)


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got 1 last week, but not on a bulkhead. Water was still cool at 57...


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the info.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Bulkheads*

As of Friday night (03-09-07) they were on like a pot of neckbones. We caught about 30 in just over 2 hrs...Ultralight with 6lb test is about as fun as it gets...Good luck.....Evan


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

are the shad up shallow yet?


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

My 10 year old son and I went Saturday. Didn't try the bulkheads but set jugs on some humps. Couldn't catch a catfish to save our lives but we managed 23 white bass trolling. Most were females heavy with eggs. Water is the highest I've seen it in 3 years.


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

does anybody know if the shad have moved in shallow yet


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> As of Friday night (03-09-07) they were on like a pot of neckbones. We caught about 30 in just over 2 hrs...Ultralight with 6lb test is about as fun as it gets...Good luck.....Evan


Looks like it's about time. Anybody else having bulkhead luck?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Not conroe but lake H has them line up shallow on the shore lines. When you set the hook they come dancing out of the water and walk half way to the bote. get'er done!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Medulla and I will be out there Friday night, looks like it will be a little cool though. I think it's still early for the shad to be hitting the bulkheads for the traditional bulkhead action. But, they should be on any windblown bulkheads at nighttime.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Pics*

Here are a few pics from last Friday night. I love catching those "sterile" 20 inch Hybrids......Enjoy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet Catch. Those Hybirds are god eaten... Nice report


----------

